# First gun - Ruger KP95PR15 - Good advice? (Oregon)



## desantim (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey all,

I just purchased my first gun. I have a history of shooting quite a few types of weapons as my family owns numerous (in the 30's). My sister carries a 9mm Glock and my mother carries a .40 Glock.

My first gun I chose was the Ruger KP95PR15, two tone stainless steel.

It's a very nice gun overall, and besides that, I picked up a grip for it and a cleaning kit. Gun came in pretty good condition (used) and for a decent price I think. I paid a little more than I should have had to, but it's a small town, and their selection likely doesn't have the turn over that bigger cities do.

I plan on using the gun for becoming a better marksman and also personal protection for myself here in my home.

Safety wise, I am pretty keen on the laws of my state, written or implied, but I was writing to see if any of you have any tips or hints relating to this specific gun, or in general, that might help someone out like myself make the most of my purchase and ownership.

I am a 29 year old male if that makes any difference. At some point I plan on getting my concealed permit, and mostly that would be for the fact that it's a hassle to have to separate ammo from the gun every time I want to take the weapon somewhere to shoot.

Also if any of you are in Oregon, are there any great places to shoot?

Thank you immensely for your advice -
Mario


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I think you'll like the P95 as the Rugers are rugged and reliable. I have a P94 and it has been 100% reliable over a period of 13+ years and is the most accurate handgun I own. If you didn't get a manual with it you can download one on the Ruger web site:

http://www.ruger.com/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like your all set to go. That gun will last you a life time. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good choice*

desantim: Sir; you have made a good to better choice in firearms. 
I agree with the "Baldy":mrgreen:
Shoot that sucker and take some picture. Thanks


----------



## aquariumjnky (Mar 22, 2008)

Oregon is a big state. where ya looking to go shooting. I am located in albany and know a few ranges and some nice gravelpits outside sweethome oregon.

Looking to join a pistol club myself
STeven


----------



## desantim (Mar 4, 2008)

aquariumjnky said:


> Oregon is a big state. where ya looking to go shooting. I am located in albany and know a few ranges and some nice gravelpits outside sweethome oregon.
> 
> Looking to join a pistol club myself
> STeven


I live in Corvallis. Just finishing up my degree. I am working through some bugs with the gun as we speak, so any gravel pit, safe place to shoot where I have to pick up ammo would be great.

~m


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

desantim said:


> I live in Corvallis. Just finishing up my degree. I am working through some bugs with the gun as we speak, so any gravel pit, safe place to shoot where I have to pick up ammo would be great.
> 
> ~m


What kind of "bugs" do you speak of that you're having with the Ruger? Just curious...

-Jeff-


----------

